# FedEx's Electric Delivery Van Experiment



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Now that's awesome. I want a van that can go 100 miles but I think it would take about a 50kw pack to do, maybe 40kw with regen. A boatload of $$$ to do it too!


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

ElectriCar said:


> Now that's awesome. I want a van that can go 100 miles but I think it would take about a 50kw pack to do, maybe 40kw with regen. A boatload of $$$ to do it too!


Fedex delivery vans are local and also are low-speed, generally not travelling on freeways. Also a lot of idling.


----------



## Ellrot (May 17, 2010)

I picked this from the full article: 

"I believe electric vehicles are a great solution to our energy and pollution problems, but the way most cities are designed now, for a company like FedEx to use them, there’s a lot of red tape,” says Keshav Sondhi, FedEx’s manager of global vehicles. In other words, you can’t just install some electric sockets, invest in a few oversize cords, and plug the trucks in. The electric bill would be too high, and neither FedEx nor the power companies yet know how such an increase in power demand would affect the city’s grid.

The problem, Sondi explains, is that each of these vans “requires the same amount of energy as an average suburban house.” If FedEx were to use an entire fleet of electric vans—roughly 100 to 200 vehicles per delivery center—when they recharged, their energy demands would be equivalent to a small neighborhood. And although they can go 100 miles per charge (and carry 3,300 lbs. of packages), once depleted they take eight hours to reach full capacity again."


Guessers guessing with out any calculations or figures.... 

The statement "I believe" says it all. When did electric cars become a belief system??


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

somanywelps said:


> Fedex delivery vans are local and also are low-speed, generally not travelling on freeways. Also a lot of idling.


Ha! You haven't seen the FedEx drivers in Atlanta...


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

The answer for charging, of course, is an on-site battery bank to smooth out the power demand. It would still take a dedicated high-power line just for that site, though...


----------

